# Selling item without CA # - canada



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it legal to sale a garment without a CA#? This is refer to a 1-2 pcs only and not 25 pcs. 

Thx


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



charles95405 said:


> my understanding that to be completely legal...anytime you sell anything comercially, then you need resale lic. I am assuming you are making a profit on the sale and that of course this will be on your IRS tax return..??
> 
> It is not the thought that you sell a garment...this would apply to any commercial application


 
Hi Charles,

I am starting my own fashion business out of my own home thus I will make design ( and produce max 2-3 pcs/style only). It will be sold on the internet. You think I still need a ca#?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*

Although you do still need a business license even if it is out of your house and on the internet, legally you still have to report that income.

Bobbie


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*

Can you let me know the meaning of resale lic?

Thx for your reply!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



Sophoany said:


> Is it legal to sale a garment without a CA#? This is refer to a 1-2 pcs only and not 25 pcs.
> 
> Thx


Sophoany, CA# meaning a Canadian Manufacturer Number ? or a Calif # ?


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*

Yes, I will be applying for a business liscense in the end.


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



T-BOT said:


> Sophoany, CA# meaning a Canadian Manufacturer Number ? or a Calif # ?


I am referring to the CA# that we Canadian have on the care content label.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*

A resale license is for buying your garments at wholesale price. It allows you to buy at wholesale prices and not pay tax on them. It is for buying a product you plan to than sell retail.

Bobbie


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



sunnydayz said:


> A resale license is for buying your garments at wholesale price. It allows you to buy at wholesale prices and not pay tax on them. It is for buying a product you plan to than sell retail.
> 
> Bobbie


hmm...Bobbie, I can just go sowntown and get items at whole sale price without a liscence as far I am concern. 

Unless having a resale liscense gives you at less cost?

P.S. I didnt know I need a liscence to resale items that I have bought....


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*

Example:

I buy an American Aparel top. Switch the main lable to my label and resale it.

I need a resale liscense?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*

Yes with the reslae certificate you will get lower prices on your garments, you will get wholesale prices instead of retail prices and if I remember correctly down in the garment district you still need a resale license to buy as a wholesaler. Is that where you are talking about downtown? It is worth it to get the resale number because it doesnt cost you anything and saves you alot of money.

Bobbie


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*

if you are talking about ONE only, then its not really a business. Its a hobby.


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



T-BOT said:


> if you are talking about ONE only, then its not really a business. Its a hobby.


ok. I'd like to grow the business , and because I want to start safe so I start small


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



sunnydayz said:


> Yes with the reslae certificate you will get lower prices on your garments, you will get wholesale prices instead of retail prices and if I remember correctly down in the garment district you still need a resale license to buy as a wholesaler. Is that where you are talking about downtown? It is worth it to get the resale number because it doesnt cost you anything and saves you alot of money.
> 
> Bobbie


Hi Sunnydayz,

How would I go about getting a resale liscence?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



Sophoany said:


> ok. I'd like to grow the business , and because I want to start safe so I start small


wise.  

then you won't need a CA# just yet.

but, to setup accounts with "aa" for example, you will need a Business number/gst# and a PST vendors permit (in ON). You do NOT need a CA# as you call it. A CA# is sort of like a manufacturers signature on a garment label/packaging. Heck, even your tel # on the garment will do.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



Sophoany said:


> Hi Sunnydayz,
> 
> How would I go about getting a resale liscence?


 
Here is a link that tells you what you need and how to do it. I had a legal company do all of my licensing so I am not exactly sure where you go to file but it should tell you here. hope this helps 

California Tax Service Center - If You Are A Retailer Or Purchase Goods Subject To A Sales Or Use Tax...

as far as buying an american apparel shirt and then reselling it, you can get them so much cheaper at wholesale with the resale certificate and it would be really worth it to do it that way.

Bobbie


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*

Just a minute while I pull my foot out of my mouth.....Here is where local usage has created a misunderstanding on my part..

Since I live in California..the abbreviation of which is CA...I assumed that the CA # was the resale lic number that we have to have in California...

so go back to my posts in this thread and totally disregard!

On second thought maybe I should just delete!


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



T-BOT said:


> wise.
> 
> then you won't need a CA# just yet.
> 
> but, to setup accounts with "aa" for example, you will need a Business number/gst# and a PST vendors permit (in ON). You do NOT need a CA# as you call it. A CA# is sort of like a manufacturers signature on a garment label/packaging. Heck, even your tel # on the garment will do.


Hi T-Bot,

Ok......

Can you let me know where I can get a GST and PST vendor;s permit?
Why would I need a 'tax' permit anyway?


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



charles95405 said:


> Just a minute while I pull my foot out of my mouth.....Here is where local usage has created a misunderstanding on my part..
> 
> Since I live in California..the abbreviation of which is CA...I assumed that the CA # was the resale lic number that we have to have in California...
> 
> ...


sorry! I should of been more clear with my questions!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



charles95405 said:


> Just a minute while I pull my foot out of my mouth.....Here is where local usage has created a misunderstanding on my part..
> 
> Since I live in California..the abbreviation of which is CA...I assumed that the CA # was the resale lic number that we have to have in California...
> 
> ...


yeh dude Charles, stop confusing the tread-mon.  ...no worries.

Look at it on the bright side, now we know how it works in Calif. Sort of like killing 2 topics with one stone.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



Sophoany said:


> Hi T-Bot,
> 
> Ok......
> 
> ...


i just google it.  

Industry *Canada* Site - Home


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



T-BOT said:


> i just google it.
> 
> Industry *Canada* Site - Home


honestly, ive been googliing all day and all week - hate it.


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*

Ok, i found a very usually site ( how lucky)

Business Development Centre: GST registration, GST returns, Apply for GST Number, Register for G.S.T, gst tax, Toronto Ontario North York Richmond Hill


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



Sophoany said:


> Ok, i found a very usually site ( how lucky)
> 
> Business Development Centre: GST registration, GST returns, Apply for GST Number, Register for G.S.T, gst tax, Toronto Ontario North York Richmond Hill


you're not serious.

of course this site is not to be confused with the Business Development Bank right? BDC | *Business development bank* of Canada | Banque de *...*- 


let us know how you make out with your lucky find.


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



T-BOT said:


> you're not serious.
> 
> of course this site is not to be confused with the Business Development Bank right? BDC | *Business development bank* of Canada | Banque de *...*-
> 
> ...


why would i get confused?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



Sophoany said:


> why would i get confused?


well. judging from your lead title, *"Selling item without CA #",* and the actual info you are looking for (legal start up requirements), it sure sent me for a spin.  

anyways, you can do it all yourself, the paper work is extremely easy to complete.

But you do need a real person to sign the documents.  ...don't turn into a half fast paralegal and lose your focus aiming to be a t-shirt superstar. 

...any other questions just post away.


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

such a great judgement!


*applauds*


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Selling item without CA #*



Sophoany said:


> ok. I'd like to grow the business , and because I want to start safe so I start small


T-bot isn't taking a dig at you when she says what you're proposing is a hobby; there is a legal distinction between an actual business and a hobby.

The consequences for that are that 1) You don't have to worry about most legal niceties (like sales tax), 2) You don't qualify for legitimate wholesale accounts. It's both a good and a bad thing.

There's nothing wrong with running a hobby that might later become a business, but at the hobby stage you don't have the same concerns as a real business.


----------

